

If programming languages were vehicles - biofox
http://crashworks.org/if_programming_languages_were_vehicles/

======
sudeepj
Wonder which car "rust" would be. I like the hard-to-spot text at the bottom
though :)

"If you're wondering about this choice of cars, and if they fit the facts;
then repeat to yourself 'it's just a joke, I should really just relax...'"

~~~
biofox
Rust: a modern jeep? Bears some resemblance to the original, is safer to
drive, but will never have the same iconic status.

------
anta40
Where's assembly? :)

~~~
biofox
A dune buggy. Fast and lightweight, but you have to put it together yourself.

------
yellowapple
Am a Perl hacker; can confirm, and also elaborate: in the back of that VW bus
is some random balding ex-hippie trying to build you a new bus out of
butterflies while muttering about apocalypses and parrots. He's been sitting
there for more than a decade, and you kind of feel sorry for him so you just
leave him be.

